# BOB trailer mount to fixie



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Does anyone have a pic showing how they mounted a BOB trailer to a fixed gear or single speed that doesn't have a QR? I'm thinking of pulling the Bob down off the garage wall and running it behind the Fillmore for commuting since I don't want to hang a seatpost mounted rack on the c/f seatpost and don't have room to sneak it between the chainstays and clamp it on the seat tube like I used to do on an old Centurian.

I don't think the Fillmore axle is long enough to use the Bob Nutz sold by Bob Trailer, but I'll check tonight when I get home.
http://www.bobtrailers.com/acsories/accessory.php?accessories_id=14

Or maybe I'll just find a backpack or messenger bag for the needed carry alongs for the day.

Anyway, just wandering past looking for some pics to look at. Wasn't sure to post this here or in the fixed gear section, so I'll start here, then will go there in a few days, maybe.

Thanks for any input or pics or whatever you throw my way.

Oh, also, if this is a bad idea what with the limited spoke count on the Fillmore coupled with my soon to be dropping weight (220+++Lbs) then just say so, go ahead, make my day, and I'll just run a backback instead of the BOB.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The BOB isn't going to hurt your wheels anymore than just riding will but why would you want to pull the BOB "for the needed carry alongs for the day" when a butt pack,messenger bag or backpack would do. BOBs rattle and bounce when they are lightly loaded.

BTW As I am sure you know (since you posted the link) BOB does sell fittings to replace your axlenuts that will work perfectly with your Fillmore. The BOB installed on these doesn't look any different than when it is installed on their QR skewer.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Some days I'll be hauling a bit much for a messenger bag (clothes, lunch, dinner, briefcase, other stuff), just thought the Bob might work out better. 22 miles to the day job, 5-10 miles to the side job, then 20-30 miles back home, sort of a big oval loop if it works out to be doable on a bicycle timewise. But I can probably get by with less stuff, roll the clothes, dangle the dress shoes, take only the bare necessities. Back to thinking a bit more. Leaving stuff like clothes at either work destination isn't really an option.

I'll have to check their site a little closer for the axle nut replacements, or is that the BOB Nutz linked above? Have to check the thread size on the bike tonight.

Thanks for the thoughts, helps with my thinking.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'd rather ride with a BOB than a backpack any day. You surely won't have more wheel problems with it than with the backpack.

I have never put my BOB on a fixed gear, but I have seen the nuts. I would be surprised if it didn't work.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Big Bad John said:


> I'd rather ride with a BOB than a backpack any day. You surely won't have more wheel problems with it than with the backpack.
> 
> I have never put my BOB on a fixed gear, but I have seen the nuts. I would be surprised if it didn't work.


You may be right in preferring a BoB to a backpack, but I think that we're overlooking racks and panniers. I don't have experience with a BoB (but there's one at work I might snag) so I'll defer on that, but for 22 miles, and a moderate load, I think a rack and a set of panniers would work quite well.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

I have half a set of some old Frostline panniers that I sewed up many years ago, lost one side due to loaning it out and not getting it back. I might look into rigging up a rack and rummaging around for a set of bags/panniers on the used market since I'll also be adding fenders to the rig.

Lots of options, guess I'll just have to start experimenting and see what ends up working best for me. Thanks for the thoughts all. :thumbsup: 

Out of here (work) in two hours, then home to throw the computer at a repair shop to see if they can exorcise the virus/bug/spambot/grunge from it, then off for a short pedal around town to start getting the legs back into shape. Hopefully I'll take a few pics and will finally post a short ride report of the neighborhood to share back with those others who always post such nice and scenic ride reports that always inspire me to get out and ride a bunch again like I used to.

Mike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

OverStuffed said:


> You may be right in preferring a BoB to a backpack, but I think that we're overlooking racks and panniers. I don't have experience with a BoB (but there's one at work I might snag) so I'll defer on that, but for 22 miles, and a moderate load, I think a rack and a set of panniers would work quite well.


Panniers would work well as well. The only reason I am shilling the BOB is because he all ready has one, and the nuts to attach it to his bike are cheap (relatively).


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*Fixie + trailer*

I tow a WIKE trailer behind my fixed gear. The challenge was modifying the included bracket (which has an off-center hole for rear skewers) to work with track nuts. The folks at WIKE very nicely sent down a new bracket with the hole drilled pretty much in the center (which enables me to loosen, tighten, adjust the track nuts).

Towing a loaded (and I mean loaded - my son is almost 3) trailer behind my fixed gear makes for a high moment of interia, but on anything but steep stuff, it works just fine. In full disclosure, I have fairly bombproof wheels front + rear (36H, box section, nothing super light or stupid).

I also have left + right panniers on this fixie for the stuff I haul. Again, it is great to get the load off your back. Sure, it makes for a slightly heavier bike, but your torso (specifically, neck + shoulders) will thank you.

My fixie does not have rack stays, but does have fender stays. I use P clamps to attach an expedition style rack to the rear (from where I hang the most awesome Banjo Brothers panniers) and on the front I have a Nitto mini rack that supports a Wald basket.

This bike, while lacking in hipster cred, has tons of utility.

Funny isn't it - despite fancy racing steeds that hang from hooks in my garage, this is the vehicle that gets the most use!

In summary - use the trailer for big loads...consider dedicated panniers (or baskets) for other loads...even on a fixie!

Best,

M_B


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I swapped out the rear axle to a longer one on my Takara SS. That gave it plenty of room to mount the bracket thing of my kid tralier outside of the dropouts. I've never had a problem with it holding, esp. with nuts instead of a QR.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Got some Bob Nutz on order, should be in this week sometime. Assuming I got the correct nutz I should be able to do a test fit and then a grocery run to see how it works.

And I guess I'm out of touch since I haven't helped at the bicycle shop for over a year now, never heard of the Banjo Brothers gear before. Interesting stuff they got.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Pickup up my Nutz today and the tug pulls. Ordered one MKS tugpull, shop ordered two thinking I'd need one on both sides so I bought the second one too. I'll either run two, or run the second one on the other bike. Will put them on tonight or tomorrow and see how it goes. The Nutz instructions say they need a 135-150mm spacing to the outside of the lugs to get the proper spacing, I think the Fillmore is spaced at 120 inside edge, and I think the thickness is probably about 5mm or so, so that comes out to just a hair over 130mm with paint, which hopefully should be close enough to 135 to work just fine, I'm not going to worry about it in any case, and I think that's about enough commas and sub-thoughts for this sentence.  

For some reason I was thinking I'd need to drill holes like some have done to upgrade to the newer style of BOB trailer spring clips, but instead of for the spring clips I thought I'd be drilling and tapping holes to run some mounts. This Bob Nutz solution is a whole lot simpler that I had originally envisioned. Some days I should not think and just do instead.

I'll post a pic and short ride report once all is sorted out in case anyone is really interested in any of this project.

Mike.


----------

